# Coffee fruit berry UK



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

A slightly random request here but does anyone know of anywhere in the UK that sells or would sell straight up coffee fruit berries?

I'm a primary school teacher and we're doing about the Maya people. I'd love to take in a coffee fruit berry as we're looking to do a food tasting.

It seems like everyone does the extract but not the fruit itself.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Long shot...try The Eden Project.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

russell16688 said:


> A slightly random request here but does anyone know of anywhere in the UK that sells or would sell straight up coffee fruit berries?
> 
> I'm a primary school teacher and we're doing about the Maya people. I'd love to take in a coffee fruit berry as we're looking to do a food tasting.
> 
> It seems like everyone does the extract but not the fruit itself.


You can readily buy coffee plants. Buy one and cultivate your own for fun!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you mean Cascara?

Technically it is banned in the UK right now:

http://wire.sprudge.com/cascara-banned-in-uk-and-europe-is-america-next/

Interestingly Rave seem to have some for sale in the UK, and better roasters in the EU who offer it might post some to you if you order.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

technically it is not banned, just not legalised yet to be sold as food, until then it is in grey area and unregulated..certainly not illegal to be used for education


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

The Maya people have no connection with coffee.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

For info of those interested:

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/1kg-mexico-finca-aurora-cascara


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Chocolate is more a Mayan thing, right?


----------

